# Exo Terra Monsoon Rain System



## N4th (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to buy a panther chameleon soon, just getting the viv setup for a good month or so to monitor temps and humidity on a daily basis to ensure i've got everything spot on.

I'm really confused as to how the monsoon mist system works, basically I want to know if you can only have the system come on with a timer or is it possible to have it done of humidity? As in if the humidity levels start to drop then you can have this system turn on. Is this all built in or is it only the timer that is?

There isn't really much written anywhere about the features of this product.

Anyone shed some light on this for me please?

Thanks

Nath


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

N4th said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to buy a panther chameleon soon, just getting the viv setup for a good month or so to monitor temps and humidity on a daily basis to ensure i've got everything spot on.
> 
> ...


this should help you :2thumb: Exo-Terra Monsoon High Pressure Rainfall System - Great Misting System For Reptiles - YouTube


----------



## N4th (Oct 22, 2011)

Annoyingly I'm at work and can't look at anything on youtube


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

N4th said:


> Annoyingly I'm at work and can't look at anything on youtube


 it says that yes it has a built in timer and can be set at dif times and for dif lengths of time from 2 to 120 seconds,looks a great bit of kit :2thumb:


now get back to work:whip:
steve


----------



## N4th (Oct 22, 2011)

I understand that it can be setup on a timer but I wanted to know if it can be wired on a humidity switch, so it would turn on when humidity levels become to low.

Haha, I am. I'm putting way to much effort in today as it is.

Nath


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

N4th said:


> I understand that it can be setup on a timer but I wanted to know if it can be wired on a humidity switch, so it would turn on when humidity levels become to low.
> 
> Haha, I am. I'm putting way to much effort in today as it is.
> 
> Nath


 my bad, it didt say anything about that, but if it does then even better bit of kit


----------



## N4th (Oct 22, 2011)

kempo08 said:


> my bad, it didt say anything about that, but if it does then even better bit of kit


Or hopefully has an external switching input, yes then it would be a great bit of kit 

To be honest, I'm going to have to buy it regardless but just wanted to know.

Thanks for your help mate


Nath


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Its a great bit of kit,if you have alot of cages to mist.Are you going to be using all live plants?

If you only have the one cham,Hand misting will be fine twice a day.And will save you some money.


----------



## N4th (Oct 22, 2011)

*Blackadder* said:


> Its a great bit of kit,if you have alot of cages to mist.Are you going to be using all live plants?
> 
> If you only have the one cham,Hand misting will be fine twice a day.And will save you some money.


 
Unfortunately I sometimes have to work long hours so this isn't really possible.
Basically my complete setup will be automated, with all the switching done through a PLC rack mounted behind the tank. Everything will be completely automated, temperatures and humidity levels will be continually monitored, hence why I was wanting to know if it was possible to have an external input to it.

I think I'm just going to have to make my own complete system.

Thanks

Nath


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

N4th said:


> Unfortunately I sometimes have to work long hours so this isn't really possible.
> Basically my complete setup will be automated, with all the switching done through a PLC rack mounted behind the tank. Everything will be completely automated, temperatures and humidity levels will be continually monitored, hence why I was wanting to know if it was possible to have an external input to it.
> 
> I think I'm just going to have to make my own complete system.
> ...


Thats cool mate would love to see pictures,When its all setup


----------

